# Audi TT Quattro Sport



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Guys.

I few months back I used my mates UDM to detail my old Golf Anniversary.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=49721

I sold that car and bought an Audi TT Quattro Sport. The paintwork when i bought it was in very good condition apart from tree sap all over it and very light swirls. 
I've spent the past 3 days (19 hours in total), cleaning the arches, painting the calipers/disks and reviving the paint to a glossy finish.










Power Washed the arches.










Meguiars APC with a foaming spray (just recently bought the foaming spray head and its fab!!!).










Worked the APC in using a wheel brush. Then Power washed it again.










Cleaned the tar off using Autoglym Intensive Tar Remover and applied Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Dressing to the plastic arch liners.

I then painted the calipers using Signal Red Japlac Enamel Paint.

While waiting for the calipers to dry I cleaned the wheels. These were in good condition because I have recently had them replaced by Audi due to some corrosion starting to occur on the polished lip.


















I cleaned the wheels with Meguiars APC, Autoglym Tar Remover and Chemical Guys Wheel Guard.
Tyres were dressed using Meguiars High Gloss Tyre Gel and a Trim and Tyre Dressing Application.



















Day 1 Over... I was knackered!!!!

Day 2 started!

Out comes the Karcher and the new AutoBrite foam lance with Supa Snow Foam.





































I then hosed the car off and gave it a quick contact wash using ***** Autowash and a Meguiars Washmit.









I dried the car using Meguiars Last Touch and a Miracle Dryer Ultra Plush Drying Towel.










I clayed the car using Sonus Green Ultra Fine.










Out comes the Meguiars G220 with Sonus pads and Menzerna Polishes. I used the Sonus SFX1 pad with Menzerna Power Gloss. I then moved onto the Menzerna Intensive Polish then, Menzerna Final Finish using Sonus SFX2 pad.

After I had done the full car, I applied ***** HD Cleanse using the SFX2 pad.

I was then ready for the wax. I used ***** Titanium wax because that is all I had.

I have removed most of the swirls and am happy with the finish of the paint. Its not 100% perfect but I didn't ever expect it to be. The Menzerna Power Gloss is brilliant. Certainly my fav now! Achieves brilliant results in a very short time and gives a really glossy wet finish!!! 



















Day 3....

I dusted the car off using a microfibre and Meguiars Last Touch.
I then gave the car another coat of ***** Titanium wax. So that's now a total of 2 coats of wax applied on the car.


















I hoovered the car out, cleaned the car mats with Meguiars APC and cleaned the dashboard and plastics with Meguiars Last Touch with a microfibre.

I then wiped over the engine bay. This was already clean as I had cleaned it all with Meguiars APC a few weeks ago. I just wiped over the plastics with Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Dressing and polished the chrome parts with Autosol.

I still need to clean the windows inside and out, but i'll do that later in the week as I'm knackered. I seriously don't know how you valeters/detailers do it for a living! Its bloody hard work and back breaking! I've got pain in muscles that I didn't even know I had! hehe.

Anyway... Here's the final photos. 
Not the best of photos because all of the decent car parks near me all had council vans/lorrys in. Skivers!














































I hope you all like it. Feel free to add any pointers on how I can improve what i've done. This is only my second time using a machine polisher and certainly love the improvements you can get over hand polishing!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Looks great and some nice pic's, I'm hoping to get a TT in Jan/Feb next year for the wife to use for work and me to use at weekends, I hope you don't mind me calling on you for some info very soon................:thumb:


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> Looks great and some nice pic's, I'm hoping to get a TT in Jan/Feb next year for the wife to use for work and me to use at weekends, I hope you don't mind me calling on you for some info very soon................:thumb:


Of course not. I've owned 2 so far.
TT forum is quite helpful too...... http://www.tt-forum.co.uk


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

very nice work, why r the pillars black, never seen that before is it a one off?


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looking very nice :thumb:


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Christian6984 said:


> very nice work, why r the pillars black, never seen that before is it a one off?


They are black because it is a Quattro Sport. (Only 1000 made. 200 red, 200 blue, 200 black, 200 silver and 200 avus silver)

The QS has more power than the previous version. 240bhp.
Black Roof and wing mirrors
Alacantara steering wheel, gearknob and handbrake.
Recaro Pole Position Seats
Rear seat deletion kit with strut brace
Spats on the rear arches
Wider wheels on the rear (8.5")
Battery relocated to the boot to balance the weight better
V6 front bumper
Painted black front grills, rear valance and V6 rear spoiler.
Red Calipers (as standard)


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great work on a great looking car, love the interior!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

the best colour in a QS TT by a mile, we wanted one of these..... but i could not get my fat **** in the seat :doublesho:doublesho so got a 180 instead.. lovely car m8:thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

nice car mate looks superb


----------



## RallyeNick (Sep 2, 2008)

That's the best model and best colour for the TT.

The '3.2' was a joke. +5bhp per tonne over the 1.9 rofl.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Looking good matey, I like the seats in it! :thumb: Would have thought Power Gloss was a bit strong though.


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Excellent work, superb car, the sport looks much better than the standard car too IMHO :thumb::thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice there mate :thumb:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Very nice mate, my brothers just bought a 225bhp Sline one, will point him to this


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Lovely example matey.........nicest tt I have seen in a looooooonnnnnggggg time. Interior is cool....any plans for it engine wise?

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That is one very nice looking TT, well done mate! :thumb:


----------



## andybl (Oct 5, 2006)

Lovely car and Great Work :thumb:


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Fantatsic work fella. Putting in the time and giving the TT a good clean has defo restored it to all its glory. The car looks stunning again, Good work on the alloys to mate.

Sean


----------



## dibraggio (May 31, 2006)

looks spot on mate. i have been looking at the 240 TT's a lot recently. love the interior with the fixed recaro buckets. think i am gonna see out the winter, then make a decision next year.

top work!!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Looks amazing Craig, but then again your cars always do.

How come you found a sunny day to take pics and when I finish mine it decided to rain? :lol:


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

lovely car mate, deadly work


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Lovely car mate, nice work!


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

I absolutely love sport's in that colour, simply stunning.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Sexy mate. All your hard graft paid off in the end.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks fantastic mate, and i didnt know about the TT Sport either 

Mate of mine has just bought himself a Black 1.8T 225 Quattro TT, fair tidy machine and goes well and enough very nice interior too...they feel abit cramped inside though for someone of my height.


----------



## Zero Defects (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job. the red looks ace. and for me has to be that deep gloss. What ratio on the snow foam did you use? Its looks like shaving foam its that thick. The best a TT can get no doubt


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Love it! :thumb:


----------



## Zero Defects (Sep 3, 2008)

M7 ATW said:


> I absolutely love sport's in that colour, simply stunning.


Its not as nice as your golf though!


----------



## Zero Defects (Sep 3, 2008)

M7 ATW said:


> I absolutely love sport's in that colour, simply stunning.


pillar box red is the one for golfs.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Stunning car! i really really like the black roof against the red!

Superb


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

Zero Defects said:


> Its not as nice as your golf though!


Thanks Zero, it's the quality first detail it received that set it off.

Just need to sort the rear arch issue now.


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Great stuff! I've always had a soft spot for the sports. It was sitting in one at the MPH05 show that made me decide I NEEDED those seats for my old Fiesta ST!


----------



## Marcus_RS4 (Jan 21, 2008)

Do you think the Power Gloss was a bit ott, even for VAG paint?

PG does correct quickly on Audi's but in turn is taking allot of lacquer with it? lol


----------



## Zero Defects (Sep 3, 2008)

M7 ATW said:


> Thanks Zero, it's the quality first detail it received that set it off.
> 
> Just need to sort the rear arch issue now.


Yeah dont use silicone sealant. its stinks


----------

